# Taking the rail to Anthrocon...?



## BlueKewne (Jan 15, 2010)

So, I went to Anthrocon back in '08, and I so want to go again. Yet, costs might be an issue.

I was wondering, how "insane" would I be if I tried taking the train/rail (Amtrak) to Anthrocon from Los Angeles, CA? Is it too insane, are there too many connections involved...anyone else take the rail?

Worst case scenario, there's Greyhound, but I dun wanna do that >>


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Train is not all that bad unless you have to switch a lot and can handle the dreadfully long trip.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2010)

I checked with the Amtrak thing on the website, where you put in your starting location and ending location.

55 hours, 20 minutes is the shortest and fastest, and also the cheapest at 214$ round trip. Only one switch, in Chicago.

I'd fucking kill myself if I was stuck on a train for 55 hours. Fuck that.

Planes, which I also looked up (I'm bored), cost 289$ round trip. 8 hours, 15 minutes travel, 1 stop in Milwaukee.

So yeah, I'd cough up the extra 70$. You would cut your travel time by literally _four days_, round trip.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

It has to be either plan ot car for me. No trains if its that fucking long.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> It has to be either plan ot car for me. No trains if its that fucking long.




You're in FL, so, I've done that route before. FL to PA isn't really that bad, it's like, 16 hours. Can easily be done in a day with a partner, two if you're alone.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You're in FL, so, I've done that route before. FL to PA isn't really that bad, it's like, 16 hours. Can easily be done in a day with a partner, two if you're alone.



Cool. If only i could go.


----------

